# Another “Old Guy” from Tennessee



## Joe Rooster (Mar 6, 2022)

Just recently got into smoking (Thanks COVID-19). Bought what I’ll call a beginners models Dyna-Glo electric. It’s worked ok. I’m hoping I can get some guidance from you guys and gals to get to the next level…I’ll be asking what most of you think are common sense questions…so bare with me. Next up, a better electric smoker. 
Thanks for allowing me into the group!


----------



## KYJamesW (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome from a fellow old guy from KY!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us! Lot's of great help here.

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !

Keith


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## DougE (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome from ND


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome from north of Nashville in Robertson County!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Utah!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 6, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! Lots of great info here and amazing people to ask questions from! Don’t feel self conscious, we’ve all been there and are still learning too!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 7, 2022)

Welcome from North Mississippi! Lots of info and help to be gleaned here. I was a COVID starter also. Restaurants all closed down and I had to maintain this dad bod somehow! LOL.
Also 

 Bearcarver
 is the MES guru  here. 
Look at his index.....





						Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2022)

Old guys seem to be getting a lot younger lately, welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2022)

Welcome Joe!!
60 isn't old!!
I was 60 when I was still Chainsaw Carving My Bears!!
Give us a yell if you need any help.

Bear from SouthEast Pennsy'


----------



## clifish (Mar 7, 2022)

Welcome from NY and also an electric smoker...for now.  I hope to retire in your state in a few years.


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (Mar 7, 2022)

Welcome from Wyoming tons of great information on this site.


----------



## Bytor (Mar 7, 2022)

Welcome aboard from Knoxville.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 7, 2022)

Welcome, from California.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 7, 2022)

Welcome from Ohio. You found the right place.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from E Tn


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from the Knoxville area. What part of this great state are you from?


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 8, 2022)

Welcome from Kansas, Joe. Glad you joined us.


----------

